

It's like WordPress for your photos. - jmathai
http://blog.theopenphotoproject.org/post/11872209505/its-like-wordpress-for-your-photos

======
gerggerg
Why is this better than using wordpress with one of the many photo portfolio
themes?

[http://www.wpzoom.com/design/10-wordpress-themes-designed-
fo...](http://www.wpzoom.com/design/10-wordpress-themes-designed-for-photo-
galleries/)

~~~
jmathai
Photo specific themes for Wordpress lack a lot of functions that are important
including organization and archiving tools.

OpenPhoto lets you organize your photos using tags and archive them using
services like Amazon S3 and Dropbox.

Being a photo platform means you can use the iPhone and Android apps to take
photos. The list goes on but it also includes image rendering APIs, tagging,
meta data extraction, etc.

~~~
gerggerg
Ok sounds cool but I think you need to change your slogan and expand your
intro page to include those differences. Not everyone is going to ask you
directly and it's the differences from other platforms that's going to get you
users not the similarities.

And maybe a good demo admin interface.

~~~
jmathai
Thank you for the feedback! Much appreciated, I'll work on expanding that in
the page and show some demos.

